# Max Wright (Willie Tanner from ALF) deceased.



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

*Max Wright*
*(August 2, 1943 – June 26, 2019)*




 





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Wright 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALF_(TV_series)


----------

